# Composer Exercise: Epic percussion groove (+ giveaway)



## zedmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

The first great Become A Pro Composer Exercise is live and we even have a giveaway prize!
However, the learning experience is the clear focus here.

*Your Task:* Write an energetic 8-bar percussion groove that fills out the entire spectrum (an easy technique is demonstrated in the video).






I show one technique on how to achieve that in the video.
Hope this is helpful, and you learn something along the way. Have fun, and... let's get writing!


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

Happy to have @allabouttrailermusic provide a giveaway copy of their latest release Aftermath for every participant of the exercise who submits their drum groove on the Become A Pro Composer Discord community 🔥

Invite link: https://discord.gg/ZPFTzVP7he


----------

